# Rotating head Slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is a slingshot I made in November 2008. It has a rotating head so you are always square with the target. If you make one of these I would suggest using a cert. welder to attach the handle to the fork. I had good luck with it as you can see from the video.
http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Rkyle/?action=view&current=Aerials.flv


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I like your idea







I mainly shoot using a varied selection of naturals and due to their differing shapes, have to adjust my hand hold for each one to be square with the target. dgui I believe, demonstrated in a video that the forks don't have to be square to the target to hit, at least when using a pickle fork, but with a conventional slingshot I find that it helps with accuracy. Thanks.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Roger,
has always been a very good and solid innovation. Works very well and a very good slingshot for the beginner or youngster too. I know Tom at Bunnybuster is also a big fan of that style. Nicely done Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Roger. Another one to try.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Hi Roger,
> has always been a very good and solid innovation. Works very well and a very good slingshot for the beginner or youngster too. I know Tom at Bunnybuster is also a big fan of that style. Nicely done Bud!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Gary,
I have been making those type slingshots for years now.
My starships all have the ``swivel fork`` on them.
I have made many hand held types also, and gave some to Jaybird to teach slingshots to beginners.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the idea too


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i like the idear of that


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very interesting, if I try to do so, will be a challenge to my.
Thanks for the idea,
(use translator)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hmm, i am now interested in making one of these. i like how the helicopter flew out from the side at :25 just as you were shooting at a disc


----------

